# Wild Boar Hunting In GA



## chris1990 (Feb 4, 2010)

This show on discovery channel is good.But I dont get it they are talking about how bad the hog population is but I just saw them catch 3 or 4 hogs in abbeyville Ga and set them free.Being a hog dogger I know this is something you just dont do.We take or hogs alive but we never set them free.They are put in the hog pen and eventually killed.Or if we dont take them home alive we kill them and put meat in the freezer.After watching this I understand why some people dont like hog doggers.Maybe if it wasnt for those catching and releasing I could actually find somewhere to run my dogs!


----------



## bigreddwon (Feb 4, 2010)

*Oooh, I've got front frow seats...*


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 4, 2010)

Well im in a clud in south GA that i have hog rights to! And the only hogs that are killed are by deer hunters and if one gets chewed up to bad! All the hogs we catch are catch and release ! We catch them take a few pics and turn them loose! That is the only way you can hog hunt in my club! We also cut all boars under 100lbs and we tag ,Give antibiotics and wormer and test for psuedorabies for the state dnr! ...I dont understand where ur coming from with ppl not liking dog hunters because we release hogs???? Its nice to ride the club and find 3 or 4 grown hog tracks and are all fresh! If we killed all the hogs we caught we would have to buy 30 deep freezers and eat pork three nites a week! I think its stupid that some ppl kill every hog that they catch !! Its greedy and says something for ur character as a hog hunter.. Your presents would never tolerated around here for sure!!!!!


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 4, 2010)

well Im fairly new to hog hunting and I dont have a hunting club.I know alot of people that sell to clubs.I am open to all views and oppinions Im eager to learn everything I can.Where I hunt is mostly farm land and they want them gone cause they tear up there crops.I am not trying to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- anyone off  or anything just trying to learn.I  appologize if I offended anyone.I just know about the farmers around here and If you know what I could do with the hogs we catch please let me know,all I know is that I cant release them back out on these farmers land.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 4, 2010)

chris1990 said:


> well Im fairly new to hog hunting and I dont have a hunting club.I know alot of people that sell to clubs.I am open to all views and oppinions Im eager to learn everything I can.Where I hunt is mostly farm land and they want them gone cause they tear up there crops.I am not trying to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- anyone off  or anything just trying to learn.I  appologize if I offended anyone.I just know about the farmers around here and If you know what I could do with the hogs we catch please let me know,all I know is that I cant release them back out on these farmers land.



See thats a hole different can of worms! The land owner wants them removed then you do as the land owner asks ... You made your post like you where a seasoned hog hunter and didnt like hunter that practiced catch and release!! Sorry for the post earlier then !!!


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 4, 2010)

I know I came off as rude and Im sorry I should have reworded that.I am open to learn like I said before.I would like to know what to do with the hogs we catch.We obviously cant eat every hog we catch(hopefully alot),and it cost to keep them in the pen.Being new to hog doggin all insight is greatly appreciated


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a buddy who sells his but being that he is getting good money for his hogs he doesnt really let anyone that doesnt hunt with hiim in on it.So if yall know of anywhere that would buy hogs please let me know.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 4, 2010)

chris1990 said:


> I have a buddy who sells his but being that he is getting good money for his hogs he doesnt really let anyone that doesnt hunt with hiim in on it.So if yall know of anywhere that would buy hogs please let me know.



The bay trials used to buy good boar hogs for $125 but thats all they wanted! And they are few and far between now and they also had to test neg. for brucellosis and psudorabies..The rest of the hogs you can sell for meat hogs around town or put and add on baydog online or craigslist !! Some ppl might want them for there club...


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 4, 2010)

thankyou, and sorry again


----------



## buddylee (Feb 5, 2010)

I believe those hogs were in a pen.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you in GA or FL?


----------



## crackercurr21 (Feb 5, 2010)

buddy i am from s fla and we had this problem 30 40 years ago with the snook population no one liked them they were called soap fish cuz the indians didnt remove the skin and they tasted like soap. but people found out they eat great without the skin and all of a sudden you have pictures with 2 or 3 people and 50 or 60 snook what happen the population drastically dwindled. that is the same in clubs all them deer hunters that run dogs well the most anyway will shoot anything that crosses the road. with the right management more sows taken then boars and cuttin the boars and lettint hem grow to be big fat hogs instead of big muscular hogs is better for the people that liek to eat them no one likes an ole stinky boar hog but a nice fat corn fed barr now your talkin buddy. and then you have people who hogs are tearin crops up and you have no choice but to remove them but if we could stop the deer hutners from shooting every pig from 20 to 500 pounds then most clubs would have more hogs but to each there own we dont have much of this prob in s fla but up here seems like hogs and hog hunter but heads with farmers and deer hunters.


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Are you in GA or FL?



middle GA Warner Robins area but we hunt in unadilla and I just found a spot out near elko I have to go check out.it seems like farms are the only place to hunt around.I wasnt aware of clubs that let you catch and release hog.I sounded pretty ignorant but I just got in to running dogs and thats all we do is catch and remove because farmers hate them.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 5, 2010)

Relocating
wild pigs that have not been tested for these diseases is in violation of both
state and federal law in GA  only reason I ask


----------



## JAGER (Feb 5, 2010)

chris1990 said:


> I have a buddy who sells his but being that he is getting good money for his hogs he doesnt really let anyone that doesnt hunt with hiim in on it.



Who is your buddy and where does he sell his hogs?

---JAGER


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 5, 2010)

I for one believe that catch and release hog hunting is stupid!! Every single one caught needs killing.Your not going to kill them all..Not even come close to it.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 5, 2010)

chris1990 said:


> I have a buddy who sells his but being that he is getting good money for his hogs he doesnt really let anyone that doesnt hunt with hiim in on it.So if yall know of anywhere that would buy hogs please let me know.



You can sell the meat hogs around here all day long for about $25 or $30 quarter em up and put em on ice and they are sold.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Feb 5, 2010)

redmond1858 said:


> you can sell the meat hogs around here all day long for about $25 or $30 quarter em up and put em on ice and they are sold.



same here we have a whole pen of them i'am guessing from 20 to 70 lb and we sell like 3 every weekend.


----------



## buckfever14 (Feb 5, 2010)

JAGER said:


> Who is your buddy and where does he sell his hogs?
> 
> ---JAGER



Jager,

Is that your night scope in your avatar?  I'm mostly a deer hunter but over the last two years or so the Hogs have moved in hard on our property and even though we trap heavily, it seems were not putting a dent in their population.

We have a lot of creek bottoms and they are thriving to an unbelievable number.  I have trail cameras pics that show thirty hogs at the feeders.  They eat all the feed for the deer and they have destroyed three feeders at one time.

Me and some of the guys are thinking about doing some night hunting to try and thin out the critters and the picture on your avatar looks exactly like the edge I'd need to git er done! 

How much was that NV Scope?


----------



## JAGER (Feb 5, 2010)

My avatar is a military grade thermal scope which costs $13,300. A night vision scope will probably be better suited for your needs and more affordable. 

Below are three pictures of hogs at 60-90 yards for reference.

The first is a Generation 3 night vision scope with an infrared illuminator used as a flood.
The second is a Gen 3 night vision scope with an infrared illuminator used as a concentrated beam.
The third is a 640 x 480 resolution thermal scope.

I'll send a PM with prices.

---JAGER


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

JAGER said:


> Who is your buddy and where does he sell his hogs?
> 
> ---JAGER



im not sure who he sells too.All I know is that it is some plantation that does guided hog hunts.


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Relocating
> wild pigs that have not been tested for these diseases is in violation of both
> state and federal law in GA  only reason I ask



does that meen you cant take them home and put them in a hog pen or is it just for releasing them on diff. property?


----------



## dog1 (Feb 5, 2010)

*wild boar*

Chris1990,

That show you saw was done about 3 years ago.  I know everyone of the men in the show.  Some of what you saw is on a private hunting operation.  They have some hunting that is free ranging hogs, some are in a fenced area, these are trophy hunts, and you would be surprised to know how many out of state people pay to hunt them.  However, the hog population in and around Abbeville, GA (Wilcox County) is out of control.  I use to work for the USDA and have seen a 20 acre peanut field totally destroyed by hogs.

As for catch and release, most of the ones that do this, treat the hogs with a shot of worm med. and penacillin (?)

I personally have permission to hunt approximately 20 farms for hogs, I don't mess with deer.  I have friends that come down here to hunt with me and we mostly do it at night.  I promise you, more get away than we harvest.  I don't have night vision scopes and do it with plain old 6 volt flashlights.  I can't afford the night vision scopes, but we have a ball hunting them.

dog1


----------



## jdh4376 (Feb 6, 2010)

big country rnr if you had 100 acres of p nuts planted beside your lease would you still catch and release?


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 6, 2010)

chris1990 said:


> does that meen you cant take them home and put them in a hog pen or is it just for releasing them on diff. property?



Not until they have been inspected within 30 days of transport.  You can pen them where you caught them, have um inspected, and then take um home or release them on a property you have permission to release them on.  If the whole law thing is a problem for you.  Just wasn't sure you knew from your statments.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 6, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Well im in a clud in south GA that i have hog rights to! And the only hogs that are killed are by deer hunters and if one gets chewed up to bad! All the hogs we catch are catch and release ! We catch them take a few pics and turn them loose! That is the only way you can hog hunt in my club! We also cut all boars under 100lbs and we tag ,Give antibiotics and wormer and test for psuedorabies for the state dnr! ...I dont understand where ur coming from with ppl not liking dog hunters because we release hogs???? Its nice to ride the club and find 3 or 4 grown hog tracks and are all fresh! If we killed all the hogs we caught we would have to buy 30 deep freezers and eat pork three nites a week! I think its stupid that some ppl kill every hog that they catch !! Its greedy and says something for ur character as a hog hunter.. Your presents would never tolerated around here for sure!!!!!


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 6, 2010)

dog1 said:


> Chris1990,
> 
> 
> I personally have permission to hunt approximately 20 farms for hogs, I don't mess with deer.  I have friends that come down here to hunt with me and we mostly do it at night.  I promise you, more get away than we harvest.  I don't have night vision scopes and do it with plain old 6 volt flashlights.  I can't afford the night vision scopes, but we have a ball hunting them.
> ...



I dont think abbeville is too far from me do you think there is anyway you could hook us up with some spots right now we only have one.If not I completely understand.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 7, 2010)

jdh4376 said:


> big country rnr if you had 100 acres of p nuts planted beside your lease would you still catch and release?


Yes sir i sure would!! I pay my money every year to hunt hogs and i want mature hogs to hunt! I have seen first hand that you can put a huge dent in the hog population ..Or atleast the big hogs on a peice of property ...I would invest in some fence!!


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 7, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I for one believe that catch and release hog hunting is stupid!! Every single one caught needs killing.Your not going to kill them all..Not even come close to it.


I believe ur wrong!!! Straight up .But ur entitled to ur opinion... I catch and release hogs and i know its not stupid ..And as i said before you can put a heck of a dent in the big hogs on a lease .There might be a few shoats and sows to make more !but i dont wanna wait two years before i can catch big hogs again! I will continue to release them as long as i got my lease! Whatever you do on ur property is none of my business and what i do is none of urs! As a matter of fact caught 3 last night and released all three.  Dont worry i still love ya!!


----------



## jdh4376 (Feb 7, 2010)

big country how much money did you make last year ?could you feed your family on half of that? those hogs you caught last night and released earlier you said you tested all that you released i didnt know dept of agriculture worked on saturday nights.does  the land owner that you lease from know that you release hogs  and what county do you hunt in.i farm just wanted to know if you wanted to go in on halves on this years p- nut crop see if youve got enough money to take that $ loss i bet if i get into your back pocket you might would change your mind .


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 7, 2010)

jdh4376 said:


> big country how much money did you make last year ?could you feed your family on half of that? those hogs you caught last night and released earlier you said you tested all that you released i didnt know dept of agriculture worked on saturday nights.does  the land owner that you lease from know that you release hogs  and what county do you hunt in.i farm just wanted to know if you wanted to go in on halves on this years p- nut crop see if youve got enough money to take that $ loss i bet if i get into your back pocket you might would change your mind .


Well for one thing I have no farms around my club and number two i said the hogs that i sell i have tested before i move them from the pen . There is no law saying i have to kill every hog i catch I can and will continue to release every hog i fell the need to. Like i said i pay my money to hunt my lease you pay ur money to plant and protect urs! I know what i want on my lease and i strive to make that goal! 
I use the rights i have by the timber company and the president of my club..And i work closely with the GA DNA in brunswick ..So i know all the laws and follow them to the tee!


----------



## jdh4376 (Feb 7, 2010)

so you still did not answer what county you hunted in .and i guess you dont want any body else playing on your dime .why dont you take them back with you and turn them loose to root up your yard .so i guess you dont want to go halves with me on that p nut crop . guess you arnt willing to take that loss and you did say all the hogs you caght the boars were cut tagged tested and released the chump change your using for your hunt club could be invested to my p nut corn wheat and soybean crop and i would let you hunt it but i bet when it is your money out there you would want them dead  if not then it is true what they say about most fl hunters then


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 7, 2010)

jdh4376 said:


> so you still did not answer what county you hunted in .and i guess you dont want any body else playing on your dime .why dont you take them back with you and turn them loose to root up your yard .so i guess you dont want to go halves with me on that p nut crop . guess you arnt willing to take that loss and you did say all the hogs you caght the boars were cut tagged tested and released the chump change your using for your hunt club could be invested to my p nut corn wheat and soybean crop and i would let you hunt it but i bet when it is your money out there you would want them dead  if not then it is true what they say about most fl hunters then


What does it matter which county i hunt in ! I hunt in south ga and thats all you need to know! So ur telling me just because i catch hogs i should kill them ??? I dont kill stuff i dont eat and i couldnt eat all that pork! And no i dont want to put in on YOUR p-nuts .Ill let you handle YOUR property the way you want and will handle MINE the way I want ! Like i said i dont have farms around my club and even if i did i wouldnt kill them just to make you or who ever happy! Now if you paid me or wanted me to get them off YOUR  property thats different ! I would remove them with the and contact the state man and give him the info he needs pen them wait for the test ! if they come back clean then i would release them after they were cut ...TO make trophy hogs! On MY lease ! I despise ppl that kill things and dont eat them! All things are gods creatures and deserve more than to be shot and lay there to rot just because its a hog!


----------



## jdh4376 (Feb 7, 2010)

come on what county .i want to make sure your not close to me.but you dont want them in your backyard is that right .


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 7, 2010)

jdh4376 said:


> and you did say all the hogs you caght the boars were cut tagged tested and released



And if you go back and read my post i said we cut all boars under 100lb and tag, see the comma ? we do not test them all ..We do periodical testing when the state man wants a sample And worm hogs on our property as needed! I was explaining all the things we do for hogs on our lease not for what we do to every boar we catch!


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 7, 2010)

jdh4376 said:


> come on what county .i want to make sure your not close to me.but you dont want them in your backyard is that right .



Your a wise man ! I suggest you build a fence!!!


----------



## jdh4376 (Feb 7, 2010)

i bet there are farms around .but thats ok .we dont build fences so people like you can play .when we find out about people like you around we just make sure they dont hunt around here.so as long as you stay in wayne county you will allways have a place to park your camper .good luck making sure the farmers around there dont find out what your doing.that is a nice hog in your other post though.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 7, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Well im in a clud in south GA that i have hog rights to! And the only hogs that are killed are by deer hunters and if one gets chewed up to bad! All the hogs we catch are catch and release ! We catch them take a few pics and turn them loose! That is the only way you can hog hunt in my club! We also cut all boars under 100lbs and we tag ,Give antibiotics and wormer and test for psuedorabies for the state dnr! ...I dont understand where ur coming from with ppl not liking dog hunters because we release hogs???? Its nice to ride the club and find 3 or 4 grown hog tracks and are all fresh! If we killed all the hogs we caught we would have to buy 30 deep freezers and eat pork three nites a week! I think its stupid that some ppl kill every hog that they catch !! Its greedy and says something for ur character as a hog hunter.. Your presents would never tolerated around here for sure!!!!!



wow......I'm killing everyone I see in the woods....and fillin' my freezer and donating to shelters....you say u test them for DNR....but every Ranger I have ever spoke to says he wishes more hunters would shoot them...you catch hogs just for pictures and release them??? that doesn't sound like a hunter at all...not at all an outdoorsman thing to do....seems like you are in on it for the bragging rights only and not the pastime and meat...


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 7, 2010)

To each his own


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 8, 2010)

jdh4376 said:


> i bet there are farms around .but thats ok .we dont build fences so people like you can play .when we find out about people like you around we just make sure they dont hunt around here.so as long as you stay in wayne county you will allways have a place to park your camper .good luck making sure the farmers around there dont find out what your doing.that is a nice hog in your other post though.


Thats kinda stupid dont ya think?? If the hogs are getting to ur p-nuts and you cant control them on ur own property then why wouldnt you put up a fence around ur p-nuts.The money that you will lose from them rooting them up would pay for the fence! And i dont need ur permission To play ..My money every year for my lease speaks for me! 
And its funny how deer cause 3 times the amount of crop damage as hogs but nobody wants to shoot all them so they can lie and rot! (oh thats right cause you charge big bucks to hunt them deer on ur farm???)
And i dont have to park my camper anywhere i own property in glynn county where i was born and raised .again i dont need ur permission to do anything!
And as i said before around south GA aint like where you live .There not farms butted up to each other with lil creek bottom strands of woods left! There is thousands of continuous acres of planted pines and just a few county maintained roads.I know most of the ppl close to our club and they say they never have trouble wit hogs on there property! I mean if the hogs where that bad we could take a few more to eat ..But as it stands with the deer hunters and what we  kill with dogs we have to release them to keep a huntable population of good hogs! We also have feeders set up and corn roads and such so the hogs dont root as bad.We dont want them rooting up the young saplings that have been planted! So we take measures to make sure it dont happen! So thank you for ur insite jdh but its not needed!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 8, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Thats kinda stupid dont ya think?? If the hogs are getting to ur p-nuts and you cant control them on ur own property then why wouldnt you put up a fence around ur p-nuts.The money that you will lose from them rooting them up would pay for the fence! And i dont need ur permission To play ..My money every year for my lease speaks for me!
> And its funny how deer cause 3 times the amount of crop damage as hogs but nobody wants to shoot all them so they can lie and rot! (oh thats right cause you charge big bucks to hunt them deer on ur farm???)
> And i dont have to park my camper anywhere i own property in glynn county where i was born and raised .again i dont need ur permission to do anything!
> And as i said before around south GA aint like where you live .There not farms butted up to each other with lil creek bottom strands of woods left! There is thousands of continuous acres of planted pines and just a few county maintained roads.I know most of the ppl close to our club and they say they never have trouble wit hogs on there property! I mean if the hogs where that bad we could take a few more to eat ..But as it stands with the deer hunters and what we  kill with dogs we have to release them to keep a huntable population of good hogs! We also have feeders set up and corn roads and such so the hogs dont root as bad.We dont want them rooting up the young saplings that have been planted! So we take measures to make sure it dont happen! So thank you for ur insite jdh but its not needed!



a real hog hunter knows that I wild hog can jump over a fence and root under a fence if they really want whats on the other side


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 8, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> a real hog hunter knows that I wild hog can jump over a fence and root under a fence if they really want whats on the other side



for the money he said he was losing he could by a heck of a fence!


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad y'all settled all of that


----------



## jdh4376 (Feb 8, 2010)

big counterfeit rnr i mean country 1000 acres are fenced if you had an once of sence you would know if a hog wants in or out bad enough hes coming through ive seen them push through cow paneling. fence wont keep them all out.what i need to invest in is finding your lease and leasing it out fom under you so you will stay in florida with the fish and sand .thats all i have to say to you on this subject so you just keep right on playing tag your it with the imaginary hogs you find on the internet and i will keep on laughing at you happy web surfing


----------



## satman32935 (Feb 9, 2010)

jdh4376 said:


> so you still did not answer what county you hunted in .and i guess you dont want any body else playing on your dime .why dont you take them back with you and turn them loose to root up your yard .so i guess you dont want to go halves with me on that p nut crop . guess you arnt willing to take that loss and you did say all the hogs you caght the boars were cut tagged tested and released the chump change your using for your hunt club could be invested to my p nut corn wheat and soybean crop and i would let you hunt it but i bet when it is your money out there you would want them dead  if not then it is true what they say about most fl hunters then



 ok what do they say about MOST FLORIDA HUNTERS? all i know is i spend 10k every year hunting in Ga. and i obey the Ga. hunting regs. i sure hope your putting me in the MOST FLORIDA HUNTER GROUP, but sumhow im thinking you might be another one that hates ALL florida hunters comming to the GREAT state of Ga. sure hope i get treated good when i get done working overseas and move to south Ga. like ive always wanted to. it sure is REFRESHING to be wanted !!!!! oh and btw, most of the good ole Ga. boys i know are great honest people. i sure hope the rest open their eyes soon!


----------



## jdh4376 (Feb 9, 2010)

i was not  aware being a great honest person meant hugging fl hunters neck when they make there migration north every year thank you for that i would love to make that list of yours so i will jump right on that ship next fall and i dont hate all fl hunters i have met 2 and 3/4 fl hunters i like one was missing a leg no seriously he was his 2 friends called him 3/4 .i liked that guy but anyway where was i at o 10,20,or even 30000 dollars a year spent on a hunting lease doesnt buy most people common sense but hey what do i know im the guy that saves his money and hunts in his own state great job on those smillies stiring that pot for a while i thought i was a fl hunter cause i cant figure out how to use those dang thangs.


----------



## satman32935 (Feb 10, 2010)

i guess your still sleeping, it looks like your eyes are closed.


----------

